
Show HN: Find out which pull requests contain changes related to a file - dzhavat
https://github.com/dzhavat/potential-changes-for-github
======
InGodsName
Sorry, if it's a stupid question.

Is that what git blame does

~~~
SubMachineGhost
git blame shows the last person who modified a line, and this information is
retrieved from the commit history.

This extension how ever shows you which pending pull requests are changing a
given file.

~~~
dzhavat
Exactly. GitHub is quite good at showing the history and current state of a
file. This extension aims to also provide a way to see how a file might change
in the future.

